# Questions about the OPP



## dangles (27 Aug 2012)

Hey there,

I realize perhaps this is not the best forum for asking these questions, but I assume some of you may know the answers I am looking for. I just have a couple specific questions regarding the service. So I am going into my last year of University and although I will probably do grad school (hopefully), I have been considering a career with the OPP as an officer for a while. 

1) Because it is a provincial service, I assume that their specialized units will include more members, and will also have a much greater scope than a normal city department? I ask this because I'm really interested in detective work and I am just wondering if the OPP is the way to go, or if infact city police have an equivalent or even greater amount of need for a detective, or other special units like K9.

2) Can anyone speculate on their hiring forecast for the next 3-5 years?

3) Aside from volunteer work and being in the reserves, are there any courses or such that will help me be a more successful candidate during the recruiting process?

4) Although this is a long way away, how likely is a recruit to get posted to an area like Barrie or Petawawa as opposed to way up north in Pickle Lake? I understand the service spans all of Ontario, and I actually think I would kind of enjoy a couple years out in Pickle Lake or the equivalent as a recruit starting out. However, if I could get a town closer to my own that would probably be best in terms of keeping friends and family close - just wondering how likely it is for a recruit to get a posting near or around the GTA?

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (27 Aug 2012)

While I'm not an expert I'll lend my opinion since I've gone through part of the OPP's recruiting process, unfortunately I was deemed to be not competitive enough, but that's neither here nor there.

The biggest thing I can comment on is things you can do to make yourself successful.  Education is definitely important, but more than that the desire to improve yourself and achieve is something they look for.  If you're constantly taking different classes or courses that improve your knowledge, physical fitness etc they will look on that favourably.  Having leadership experience is also a benefit.

As for your posting the OPP will send you where your needed, but if you get a duration posting (Pickle Lake) and do it willingly with a smile, once your duration is up you can usually get the posting you want or at least near to it after that.  If you want to be around the GTA though, why not go for a police service that is there?  York, Peel, Durham and others will keep you close to the GTA guaranteed where the OPP is not a for sure bet.


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> 1) Because it is a provincial service, I assume that their specialized units will include more members, and will also have a much greater scope than a normal city department?



According to their website, TPS detectives handle: "Homicide, Hold-Up, Sex Crimes, Fraud, Intelligence, Drugs, Gaming, Organized Crime, Proceeds of Crime, Forensic Identification, Fugitive, Guns and Gangs, Auto Theft, Cargo Theft, Repeat Offender Parole Enforcement and Bail and Parole Reporting."



			
				dangles said:
			
		

> other special units like K9.



TPS has a K9 unit, and other job oportunities:

"The Toronto Police Service is able to provide a multitude of advancement opportunities for its uniform and civilian members, with over 180 uniform and over 300 different civilian job opportunities."


----------



## brihard (27 Aug 2012)

Check out the forum at blueline.ca. It's the police version of army.ca


----------



## dangles (27 Aug 2012)

Thank you all for the information. Canadian.Trucker, I guess the reason why I want the OPP is because I figured the scope of the detective and specialized work etc. would be greater than that of a normal city policeman. Although mariomike makes a good point when he suggests that other police services also do the same work, I am wondering if the OPP has a greater control/presence in the same fields?

 Thank you for the suggestion Brihard I think I will post the same questions there but if anyone else has something to add here it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Aug 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Check out the forum at blueline.ca. It's the police version of army.ca



Be wary on that site though, the moderation is well....not great, and have a REALLY THICK SKIN.


----------



## brihard (28 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Be wary on that site though, the moderation is well....not great, and have a REALLY THICK SKIN.



Yup. But anyone who wants to be a cop had better be prepared to deal with it, too.

It's certainly less tolerant to newbies than army.ca though, that's for sure.


----------



## dangles (28 Aug 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Yup. But anyone who wants to be a cop had better be prepared to deal with it, too.
> 
> It's certainly less tolerant to newbies than army.ca though, that's for sure.



Yeah I got a little bit of flak for my questions, but at least some people had something constructive to say. I've been on the receiving end of both sites though, sometimes warranted, and sometimes not. I think most of the time it's miscommunication, but there are always those cases of the people hiding behind keyboards.

Anyway, from what it seems the OPP's specialized units may not be as large as I thought. Couple that with more people in the service competing for those positions and suddenly a regional service sounds a lot better.


----------



## mariomike (28 Aug 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> <snip> just wondering how likely it is for a recruit to get a posting near or around the GTA?





			
				dangles said:
			
		

> <snip> suddenly a regional service sounds a lot better.



One-third of Canada's population is located within a 160 km radius of Toronto. 

So, when considering which employer is best for you, you may also wish to consider how high a call volume you think you would be comfortable with. Not just for the short term, but until you retire.

After a few years running 9-1-1 in the city, "way up north in Pickle Lake" ( or some nice relatively quiet community in between ) may seem attractive.  

Edit to add in yellow.


----------



## dangles (28 Aug 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> One-third of Canada's population is located within a 160 km radius of Toronto.
> 
> So, when considering which employer is best for you, you may also wish to consider how high a call volume you think you would be comfortable with. Not just for the short term, but until you retire.
> 
> After a few years running 9-1-1 in the city, "way up north in Pickle Lake" ( or some nice quiet community in between ) may seem attractive.



That's also a good point. Normally do pensions carry over if one were to switch services, like if one was originally with the TPS and switched to OPP?


----------



## mariomike (28 Aug 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> Normally do pensions carry over if one were to switch services, like if one was originally with the TPS and switched to OPP?



TPS ( and TFS and T-EMS ) pay Retention Pay to prevent that because members were leaving to work in quieter communities. 

7. Experienced Officer Program:
http://www.opp.ca/ecms/index.php?id=106#EOP

"...candidates will be posted to specific locations throughout the province according to organizational requirements."

1 ) "Are Military Police Officers eligible for this program?

Due to the required accreditation/training under the provisions of the Police Services Act, members of the Military Police are not eligible under the Experiences Officer Program and would have to submit their application through the regular Recruit process and obtain a C.O.R."

2 ) "Is my current pension transferable to the OPP?

For up-to-date information on whether your pension is transferable, please contact the Ontario Pension Board at 1-800-668-6203 or www.opb.on.ca"

If transferring your pension from the CF to the OPP...

Topic: "CF pension transferrable to OPP?":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/103473.0.html


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Aug 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> That's also a good point. Normally do pensions carry over if one were to switch services, like if one was originally with the TPS and switched to OPP?



TPS is in the OMERS pension plan, here is a list of their reciprocal agreements http://www.omers.com/pension/Transferring_an_OMERS_Pension.aspx


----------



## mariomike (28 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> TPS is in the OMERS pension plan, here is a list of their reciprocal agreements http://www.omers.com/pension/Transferring_an_OMERS_Pension.aspx



I guess they can.

"OMERS has reciprocal transfer agreements with the following pension plans: 
Ontario Public Service Pension Plan (Ontario Pension Board)" 

http://www.omers.com/pdf/Supplemental_Plan_handbook.pdf


----------



## dangles (28 Aug 2012)

Quite informative, thanks everyone.


----------

